# New Rider Cooling Attachment for Craftsman & Husqvarna



## chalin09 (Aug 29, 2008)

I just found this new Craftsman/Husqvarna rider cooling attachment and wanted to share it. Apparently it is a dry mist that keeps you cool and doesnt get you wet. It looks very interesting and would def work down here in Florida - anyone have one, thoughts?

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07124607000P?vName=Lawn+&+Garden&cName=Tractor+Attachments


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Hi Chalin09. Welcome to the Tractor Forum.

It looks like a great (I just about said cool ) attachment. I haven't tried it but I wonder how it works if it doesn't get you wet. Isn't it the moisture drying on your skin that cools you down. Kind of like sweating. I am also curious what a user review of it would be. 

Andy


----------



## chalin09 (Aug 29, 2008)

Andy

Great and cool - I agree! I may just have to go out and get one. From what I have gathered it works just like sweating (cooling by evaporating moisture AKA evaporative cooling) but this (along with extremely large evaportive cooling equipment) seems to cool the air around you, some up to 30 degrees. Always keeping you cool so you dont sweat, I guess. I also read that mists like this repel bugs and supress dust/dirt/debris...too good to be true!

I found two reviews on the Sears website, one review bombed it the other found it to be amazing. Let me know if you find anything out.


----------

